
Netflix-like pirate sites offered more video than the real Netflix, feds say - OrgNet
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/jetflicks-offered-more-video-than-netflix-but-it-was-all-pirated-feds-say/
======
cercatrova
Isn't that the point of their being used?

------
yanko
Netflix number of offered titles depends of geolocation

